# Breeding Guppies



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

i have a thread like this in the discussion but thought it really belongs here since its mostly about breeding!!

when i upgrade my reds to a 77 gallon im gonna have a spare 35 and people have said it could be a good idea to breed guppies. i just have a couple questions. im new to aquariums and wanted to know if im getting in over my head by already starting to breed. is a 35 gallon to big, should i go with a 10 gallon? and from the day i put the guppies into my tank, how long before ill have my fry? any other things i need to consider? thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't see why you'd be over your head. Guppies will breed on their own. They don't require special foods or care. A 10-75+ gallon tank will be fine. Your guppies could be bred before you even get em. They can breed & have 3 batches from one breeding & even have babies 3 months later. Why breed guppies though?? They don't have many babies for feeding, they're tiny when born & even full grown guppies are nothing more than bite size to even a 3"rbp. I wouldn't expect to reduce your food bill any by raising guppies, & in fact expect it to rise & expect more work also.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

just the guy at my lfs told me, i want to have a tank for feeders, and he said i should just fill it with guppies. if i was to have a tank only for feeders, what would you suggest i throw in?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

since you have the 35 gal tank I would toss in some guppies and a few platies(only 1 male and 2-3 females) and some bushy plants for the babies to hide out in. when your fish get too big to bother with guppies you should have an established platy breeding setup ready to go. My 40B platy tank has about 15 females and 2 males.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Skepsis_DK said:


> just the guy at my lfs told me, i want to have a tank for feeders, and he said i should just fill it with guppies. if i was to have a tank only for feeders, what would you suggest i throw in?


If you want it as a feeder tank only I would keep it bare bottom with mayby some mosses or decor for the fry to hide around. If you want a decent display just make it like a normal tank. It will be more maitnence but will look nicer. You will want a sponge over your filter intake


----------

